# Three Oceans



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Three Oceans is a piece for concert band I composed in honor to an azorean sailor that traveled arround the world alone.

Calmness of the seas, winds, tempests, and a triumphant arrival with pomp and circunstance.

I hope you like it and comment.

Played by an azorean band called Lira Açoriana, directed by António Melo.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I think you're quite skillful in writing for wind instruments, though the flutist in white longsleeve obviously finds your writing for flute boring (see 7:10). That said, I didn't connect with the aesthetic - in thread about your other wind band work, somebody said it's more like movie music. The same thing applies here, I couldn't sit back and enjoy it like piece of art music when it feels so much like modern movie score (pretty good one, but still). The leads-ups with crescending cimbals and the bombastic part with percussion, the qasi-fanfares seemed to be in bad taste to me and the choral-like part after sound of waves playback no less. The quality shifted up radically for the very ending, which I find to be really good (though still a little bombastic to my taste) - nice usage of whistling timbres of high woodwinds.


----------

